# Crypt melt in NPT's



## Red_Rose (Mar 18, 2007)

I had read Ms. Walstad's post about Crypt rot but I have a question about it.

In the past few weeks, some of the leaves on my Crypt have been melting. It's not a lot of them and when they do start to melt, I remove them so they don't pollute the water. What I would like to know is why would it be doing that all of a sudden? Could it be from the replanting of my Wisteria that could've caused it? I had to replant the tops and remove the bare stems from the bottom so I don't know if that change could've caused the leaves to start melting?

I know the root system of my Crypt is good because you can see the healthy roots in the substrate along the side of the glass and there are roots coming up above the gravel! There are also new leaves starting to grow as well.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## bencozzy (Jun 2, 2006)

species of crypt? and how long have you had them?

oh and what are your ammonia and nitrate levels?

any ferts your adding to the tank?(excel, maybe?)


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

_Did you disturb the roots of the crypts when you moved the Wisteria?..._ If not, it could be just die off of the old leaves, which resembles crypt melt.


----------



## Red_Rose (Mar 18, 2007)

bencozzy said:


> species of crypt? and how long have you had them?
> 
> oh and what are your ammonia and nitrate levels?
> 
> any ferts your adding to the tank?(excel, maybe?)


My tank is an El Natural tank so I don't add any fertilizers and as for my ammonia and nitrate levels, they are at zero.

The species is C. Walkerti, I believe. The name that was on the tag when I got the plant said C. lutea but I asked about it in the Cryptocoryne forum and they said it was of the Walkerti species. I've had it for six months. I have had a leaf die off here and there before but not this many.



trenac said:


> _Did you disturb the roots of the crypts when you moved the Wisteria?..._ If not, it could be just die off of the old leaves, which resembles crypt melt.


I didn't disturb the roots. When I snipped up the Wisteria, I had cut the stem a bit below the gravel and then I just covered it up. I wouldn't have been able to completely uproot the Wisteria because of the large root system that those plants had in the soil. It would've made a huge mess in my tank. I have noticed that it's the taller leaves that are "melting". I've only had one smaller leaf do that but it's mainly the larger ones.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Since it is only the taller leaves (older leaves), then I would say it is from old age.


----------



## Red_Rose (Mar 18, 2007)

That's good to know. Whenever a leaf dies on it, new ones take its place. I have quite a few new leaves growing up from the bottom.


----------

